# Qual o teu ano de registo no Fórum Português do SSC ?



## Barragon (Dec 26, 2004)

:cheers:

É para ficar um gráfico giro :lol:


----------



## daniel322 (Mar 3, 2006)

1937


----------



## Barragon (Dec 26, 2004)

^^ hno:


----------



## daniel322 (Mar 3, 2006)

:lol:

faltava a poll.. confundi-me..


----------



## Barragon (Dec 26, 2004)

Andaste a festejar :lol:


----------



## Lino (Oct 16, 2007)

2007 
Não sabia que este fórum tinha tanto tempo...
Quem teve a ideia, quando, como é que se espalhou por aí??
Uma página na wiki é que dava jeito...


----------



## CEARENSE (Dec 2, 2006)

2006, embora ja frequentasse desde 2003


----------



## mynuster (Aug 2, 2006)

2006.. quase a fazer 2 anos


----------



## Arpels (Aug 9, 2004)

2004 :yes:


----------



## Ondas (Jun 9, 2007)

2007, faço amanhã 1 ano, 9 de Junho!  :banana:


----------



## Barragon (Dec 26, 2004)

Eu faço 4 anos dia 26 de Dezembro


----------



## alentejolover (Jun 26, 2007)

1 ano...:lol:


----------



## CS-TOA (Jun 19, 2004)

2004... grande ano! :banana:


----------



## Rodalvesdepaula (Apr 14, 2008)

Abril de 2008, quando eu conheci o SSC na comunidade do metropolitano de São Paulo no Orkut.


----------



## Pelha (Aug 16, 2006)

Sou da colheita de 2006, no próximo dia 16 de Agosto faço 3 anos de SSC. :rock:


----------



## alentejolover (Jun 26, 2007)

3 ou 2?:lol:


----------



## daniel322 (Mar 3, 2006)

2 que parecem 3 :lol:


----------



## Pelha (Aug 16, 2006)

É verdade são 2 mas como disse o Daniel parecem 3.. :lol:


----------



## O Prof Godin (Sep 8, 2006)

…descobri o SSC quando estava na Polónia em 2006. Inscrevi-me quando voltei em Setembro…


----------



## tykho (Oct 18, 2004)

2004 , mas já o tinha descoberto em 2003


----------



## tcpor (Mar 29, 2007)

^^ :rofl:


----------



## mynuster (Aug 2, 2006)

:hilarious


----------



## Barragon (Dec 26, 2004)

Pelha said:


> É normal.. existe uma grande pré-selecção, o IAISSC (Intelligence Agency of Investigation SSC) andou certamente a pesquisar as particularidades da tua vida, até ao mais infindo pormenor.. eu para ser membro do SSC fizeram-me uma entrevista de mais de 13 horas fechado numa sala escura.. O Barragon acho que teve que subornar os examinadores.. chumbou nos testes psicotécnicos.. disse que o Porto era maior que Vigo..


^^ A versão não é bem essa :nono: mas não revelo mais pormenores. Mais tarde eu tornei-me um membro da IAISSC e revistei a maioria a partir de Julho de 2005. As revistas foram dolorosas e incluiram até uma busca às cavidades rectais :lol:


----------



## Ondas (Jun 9, 2007)

Busca às cavidades rectais!?  :hilarious



Lissabona said:


> Parabéns Ondas!!!
> 
> tás tão crescido! :lol::lol:


Estou tão velho :lol:


----------



## Arpels (Aug 9, 2004)

:sly: e trazia algo ali?


----------



## Marco Bruno (Aug 29, 2003)

entrei em 2003

O _Vapour _acho que é de 2002


----------



## CEARENSE (Dec 2, 2006)

2006


----------



## sotavento (May 12, 2005)

^^ Já por cá andava desde os inicios do forum (vindo do SSPage) e lia as coiss por alto (e ás vezes escrevia usando o nick de um colega) ... uma vez estava a ler um caramelo estrangeiro a tecer certas considerações sobre Portugal e fui a responder ... e não me lembrei da pass ... logo tive que criar um nick proprio ... e assim começou o "vosso" martirio em idos de 2005 comigo a teclar na praia. :lol:


----------



## Barragon (Dec 26, 2004)

Quem era ? :lol:


----------



## Lissabona (Feb 24, 2008)

Lissabona said:


> 2008 epper:
> 
> 
> 
> nao me lembro do dia :dunno:







Descobri!! foi no belo dia de Domingo, 24


----------



## MPC_PT (Apr 29, 2008)

2008!!
Mas ja andava por aki desde 2006!!
Enfim, fui espiao durante 2 anos :lol:


----------



## thoga31 (Dec 22, 2007)

pois eu entrei em 2007 e com muito gosto... só não entrei antes pk n conhecia o fórum... :happy:


----------



## mynuster (Aug 2, 2006)

2006 a dominar :rock:


----------



## LisbonJet (Sep 4, 2007)

Já conhecia o fórum há algum tempo e em 2005 criei o meu primeiro nick com o qual fiz 1 ou 2 posts, um deles no Rascacielos. Deixei de o usar e estive algum tempo sem vir cá. Entretanto criei este em 2007...


----------



## Lino (Oct 16, 2007)

Arpels said:


> :sly: e trazia algo ali?


Um gorila miniatura a dizer "habla comigo?"


----------



## daniel322 (Mar 3, 2006)

mynuster said:


> 2006 a dominar :rock:


foi a melhor colheita


----------



## Barragon (Dec 26, 2004)

A melhor colheita foi a de Dezembro de 2004


----------



## Arpels (Aug 9, 2004)

09 de Agosto de 2004, 2004 ano da melhor colheita


----------



## Sky11 (Feb 27, 2006)

Eu ainda não estou registado.
Por isso é que tenho um nick provisório (Sky11).
Da ultima vez que tentei regularizar a minha situação os moderadores disseram-me: "falta o papel".
O problema é que "o papel" está esgotado em todas as repartições a que já fui...


----------



## iemanja (Jun 10, 2008)

2008


----------



## Thina (Jan 4, 2005)

Quando vi esse thread pensei também que teria que ter uma poll. É um censo também do fórum Portugués.

Aqui nesse thread tem a *História do SSC*. Quem quiser pode contruibuir ou apenas ler, é do fórum brasileiro,no post28 porque nos outros posts tem muita brincadeira. 
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=504108


----------



## NewTomorrow (Dec 12, 2007)

eu sou de Dezembro de 2007, primeiro escrevi-me por engano no outro skyscraper


----------



## pedrodepinto (Nov 11, 2006)

daniel322 said:


> foi a melhor colheita


Pois foi :lol:, eu inscrevi-me em 11/11 de 2006, embora já o visitasse há uns 3 meses !


----------



## Matt Pordeus (Jul 10, 2008)

me registrei dia desses...sou brasileiro, um amigo meu que me indicou...
estou achando bem legal!


----------



## A_Voz_Da_Figueira (Oct 10, 2008)

outubro de 2008, descobri o fórum não sei se em novembro se em fevereiro


----------



## Luís Raposo Alves (Oct 25, 2008)

QUAL É QUE É O INTERESSE DESTE THREAD?!?!

HÁ COM CADA THREAD....


----------



## Barragon (Dec 26, 2004)

tirar o caps sff


----------



## Sky11 (Feb 27, 2006)

Barragon said:


> tirar o caps sff


Podes crer - há cada um...


----------



## Sky11 (Feb 27, 2006)

Luís Raposo Alves said:


> QUAL É QUE É O INTERESSE DESTE THREAD?!?!
> 
> HÁ COM CADA THREAD....


O interesse deve ser avaliar - com base nos palermas que escolhem uma opção - em que ano se inscreveram mais palermas no SSC.

E tira o Caps Lock que é má educação, *******.


----------



## Barragon (Dec 26, 2004)

Foi o Casal Garcia? hno: seu infringedor de regras.


----------



## Portogaia (Apr 6, 2008)

2011, é um post futurista


----------



## Luís Raposo Alves (Oct 25, 2008)

Matt Pordeus said:


> me registrei dia desses...sou brasileiro, um amigo meu que me indicou...
> estou achando bem legal!


oi, cara! cê se registrou há pouco tempo? também acho bem legal este thread, cê não acha?

Nossa! Ainda bem que cê disse que era brasileiro, porque senão eu nem notava!


----------



## Sky11 (Feb 27, 2006)

Barragon said:


> Foi o Casal Garcia? hno: seu infringedor de regras.


Não. Foi só uma brincadeira.


----------



## Wolf2009 (Jun 23, 2008)

Eu entrei a 23 de Junho de 2008.


----------



## Trajno (Oct 22, 2008)

2008....nem 2 meses fiz :tongue3:


----------



## rpc08 (Mar 28, 2008)

Portogaia said:


> 2011, é um post futurista


Já é a contar com as gerações vindouras :lol:


----------



## A_Voz_Da_Figueira (Oct 10, 2008)

2008 actualmente o melhor ano!


----------



## pauloluso (Oct 10, 2007)

Figueirense said:


> 2008 actualmente o melhor ano!


Isso é porque o thread foi aberto em 2008 e o pessoal dos outros anos foi desistindo.


----------



## A_Voz_Da_Figueira (Oct 10, 2008)

também pode ser verdade, mas de que é que interessa termos 140 utilizadores em 2002 se desistiram no dia seguinte?


----------



## pauloluso (Oct 10, 2007)

Figueirense said:


> também pode ser verdade, mas de que é que interessa termos 140 utilizadores em 2002 se desistiram no dia seguinte?


Daqui a 6 anos, faz-se uma nova sondagem a ver quantos sobraram do ano 2008.^^


----------



## A_Voz_Da_Figueira (Oct 10, 2008)

eu acho que é justo.


----------



## Rekarte (Mar 28, 2008)

Já conheço desde 2006
e em 30 de Março de 2009,faço 1 ano de Skyscrapercity!:banana:


----------



## tonyssa (Aug 14, 2007)

Acompanho desde 2006, mas só me registrei em agosto de 2007.


----------



## MPC_PT (Apr 29, 2008)

Ainda ninguem se inscreveu em 2009?!


----------



## Império-CostaAzul (Sep 20, 2008)

2008 novinho aqui


----------



## Rekarte (Mar 28, 2008)

Ainda ninguem de 2009
quem sera o primeiro forista portugues de 2009?


----------



## SR-71 (Dec 28, 2008)

Rekarte said:


> Ainda ninguem de 2009
> quem sera o primeiro forista portugues de 2009?


Aposto num clone.


----------



## rpc08 (Mar 28, 2008)

Clone ou não...

*Parisiano94 *
Registered User

Join Date: Jan 2009
Posts: 2


----------



## Rekarte (Mar 28, 2008)

Parisiano,será que é portugues mesmo?
ou deve ser um imigrante na França...


----------



## Lissabona (Feb 24, 2008)

^^ belo avatar


----------



## MPC_PT (Apr 29, 2008)

rpc08 said:


> Clone ou não...
> 
> *Parisiano94 *
> Registered User
> ...


Ele ja escreveu alguma coisa no forum portugues??


----------



## rpc08 (Mar 28, 2008)

^^No "Estradas de Portugal" publicou 2 notícias...


----------



## MPC_PT (Apr 29, 2008)

Entao acho que se pode considerar do forum portugues


----------



## Rekarte (Mar 28, 2008)

Lissabona said:


> ^^ belo avatar


Já é minha marca registrada:lol:


----------



## DinamiT (Jan 3, 2009)

Epah! Eu meti 2009... enganei-me era 2011 
Isto realmente xD

Cumps. DinamiT


----------



## MPC_PT (Apr 29, 2008)

1º a meter 2009 é:...DINAMIT :banana:


----------



## DinamiT (Jan 3, 2009)

Ainda só tou aqui há dois dias e já sou 1º em alguma coisa O.O Espectaculo :bowtie:


----------



## MPC_PT (Apr 29, 2008)

Á pois é...


----------



## Fábio_Braga (Sep 7, 2008)

este forum é assim, so regalias :lol:

ano de 2008


----------



## Fábio_Braga (Sep 7, 2008)

so mesmo o LRA para meter em 2011


----------



## Rekarte (Mar 28, 2008)

DinamiT said:


> Ainda só tou aqui há dois dias e já sou 1º em alguma coisa O.O Espectaculo :bowtie:


:lol:


----------



## Lost Cosmonaut (Feb 10, 2005)

7236 a.C


----------



## MPC_PT (Apr 29, 2008)

^^ epa...


----------



## Lost Cosmonaut (Feb 10, 2005)

Mas que tópico sem nexo...ahahaa...Tem a data logo abaixo do avatar...LOL!


----------



## Barragon (Dec 26, 2004)

é para fazer uma estatística...

Mostra-me os threads feitos por ti que são mais uteis que este.


----------



## Lost Cosmonaut (Feb 10, 2005)

Este: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=702104


----------



## daniel322 (Mar 3, 2006)

Barragon said:


> Mostra-me os threads feitos por ti que são mais uteis que este.





mark renton said:


> Este: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=702104


:lol: 


fechado ao 3º post


----------



## A_Voz_Da_Figueira (Oct 10, 2008)

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/search.php?searchid=3335020


----------



## RPMT22 (Jun 6, 2009)

Registei-me em 6 de Junho de 2009


----------



## rcalmeida (Jun 23, 2009)

sou um pouco mais novo que tu,mas conheço o fórum à um ano

a data de registo do meu profile diz 23 de Junho de 2009,mas só reparei que já tava registado dia 26,data do meu 1ºpost:blabla:


----------



## rcalmeida (Jun 23, 2009)

quase ninguem votou em 2009 hno:


----------



## paumar (Oct 29, 2009)

29 de Outubro de 2009:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## DanielFigFoz (Mar 10, 2007)

2007!


----------



## AG239 (Sep 2, 2009)

Infelizmente só em 2009 é que descobri o SCC!


----------



## Barragon (Dec 26, 2004)

Limpei os votos dos engraçadinhos que meteram em 2010 e 2011


----------



## pedrodepinto (Nov 11, 2006)

Faço hoje 3 anos :banana:!


----------



## Barragon (Dec 26, 2004)

Toma lá a xupeta


----------



## pedrodepinto (Nov 11, 2006)

Tantas dores de cabeça que isto já me deu :lol:!


----------



## rcalmeida (Jun 23, 2009)

vamos lá a votar !


----------



## Fabius_ (Feb 10, 2007)

Oras, nem tinha visto este tópico antes! :lol:

Depois de amanhã (10 de fevereiro) faz exatamente três anos que me registrei no SSC. Creio que eu frequente ocasionalmente o SSC PT desde 2007 também.


----------



## marciomaco (Jan 17, 2009)

2009 :banana:


----------



## Poios Brancos (Mar 19, 2011)

2011: 6 pessoas, mas só está a indicação de duas :bash:


----------



## Ana_Rita (Apr 8, 2010)

Since 2010, mas a acompanhar o fórum há pelo menos uns 4 anos...


----------



## skytrax (Nov 12, 2006)

2006 :cheers2:


----------



## toniho (Sep 11, 2010)

2010. Mas já acompanhava há mais de 1 ano.


----------



## Estranho (May 22, 2011)

Registei-me este ano, porém já acompanho o forum há bastante tempo.


----------



## azoresshop (Feb 4, 2011)

2011... Mas já sabia da existência do SSC à muito tempo :yes:


----------



## Steffen Lüdtke (Jul 26, 2012)

2012 lol


----------



## Pedriago (Aug 9, 2012)

2012  Na verdade sou do fórum brasileiro.


----------



## Barragon (Dec 26, 2004)

Já adicionei mais dois anos


----------



## ERVATUGA (Apr 18, 2010)

Lost Cosmonaut said:


> Mas que tópico sem nexo...ahahaa...Tem a data logo abaixo do avatar...LOL!





Barragon said:


> é para fazer uma estatística...


A estatística vai ficar muito mal, visto que certos users votaram num ano que não é aquele em que se registaram. LRA 



Barragon said:


> Limpei os votos dos engraçadinhos que meteram em 2010 e 2011


Nem todos.



pauloluso said:


> Daqui a 6 anos, faz-se uma nova sondagem a ver quantos sobraram do ano 2008.^^


Estamos quase .


----------



## Diogo Nuno (Dec 3, 2012)

2012, mas já o acompanhava há muito tempo....


----------



## claudiopaçoscoelho (Jul 18, 2014)

Na Poll não aparece opção 2014 :rant:


----------



## skytrax (Nov 12, 2006)

claudiopaçoscoelho said:


> Na Poll não aparece opção 2014 :rant:


et:


----------



## ERVATUGA (Apr 18, 2010)

Ó Sky, ao tempo que não vens cá e é para consolar o Claudio. Estás com falta de amor pá?! :naughty: :lol:

:cheers:


----------



## claudiopaçoscoelho (Jul 18, 2014)

^^
Eu sou muito atrativo!










:naughty:


----------



## Barragon (Dec 26, 2004)

já meti :lol:


----------



## claudiopaçoscoelho (Jul 18, 2014)

^^
Thanks kay:


----------



## ERVATUGA (Apr 18, 2010)

Muito bem, mas só me registo em 2016.


----------



## lmpanp (Jan 29, 2010)

Se fosse pela epidemia de clones, 2015 estava à frente disparado.
:yes:


----------



## lmpanp (Jan 29, 2010)

lol


----------



## Barragon (Dec 26, 2004)

deveria existir um estudo relativo à influência dos não trolls na aprendizagem de capacidades comunicativas socializantes dos trolls da internet.


----------



## lmpanp (Jan 29, 2010)

Tás louco!? Seria perda de tempo e dinheiro!


----------



## Barragon (Dec 26, 2004)

verdade e iria atrair mais trolls que queriam deixar de o ser.


----------



## lmpanp (Jan 29, 2010)

A berdadêra Quadratura do Círculo! … ou será Círculo da Quadratura?


----------

